# Are you a morning person?



## Maythorn (Dec 20, 2012)

I heard on the radio that some study said fewer people seem to be these days.   I wish I was because dawn is pretty any time of year.  It also said many of us take about 35 min to wake up.  I admire someone who pops up with the alarm and doesn't even need to hit snooze.  Cheerfully too.


----------



## 2lilboots (Dec 20, 2012)

Up before the alarm, and cheery as a nut!  Which is odd because I usually work nightshift :shock:


----------



## Chay (Dec 20, 2012)

Morning person here too.


----------



## Relle (Dec 20, 2012)

Morning person here, awake at 5.30am with no alarm. Never use to be, but now make the most of my day, your dead a long time   . I feel like I need to crash about 3pm though, by then I've done a days work and then some.


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 20, 2012)

Well I wonder if you can change it.  I think in summer it's a lot easier for me with the sun up and everything's bright.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 21, 2012)

Night owl here.

IrishLass


----------



## Dorado (Dec 21, 2012)

Morning person here too, have been for 53 years 
would like to be able to sleep a little longer some times


----------



## Ruthie (Dec 21, 2012)

EARLY morning person here.  I guess I need to start soaping before work.  By the time I get home I am just too tired!


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 21, 2012)

I am a long time morning person.  Normal wake up time is 5:00am.  Sometimes it is 3:30 and if I sleep in it is 6:00am.  I set my alarm sometimes but I can't remember the last time it rang.  I should check it and make sure it still works.

Bruce


----------



## Hazel (Dec 21, 2012)

Years ago, my mother made a comment that there weren't any larks in our family. However, I have managed to prop my eyes open and see some gorgeous sunrises.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 21, 2012)

I worked rotating shift work for 35 years before going on straight days arriving at work at 5:30am.  It took almost two years to get used to not changing hours and many times thought I wanted to go back to shift work.  Now retired, go to bed about 11pm, sleep till 2am, up until 4, then sleep until about 5 or 5:30.  Catnap whenever I want.  I saw some of the most beautiful sunrises over the bay in those years.  Commuting by bicycle was wonderful on the weekends and holidays after watching the sun rise, then riding home by the bay with few others on the road.  Wonderful.  But I don't miss the work part.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 22, 2012)

In the summer I wake up early, the sun shining in my window it's a beautiful thing!  But winter, NO, it's 10 degree out and snow on the ground, dark in the morning, gloomy all day, dark by 3:30 or 4 I can't hardly drag my butt out of bed.  My Husband and I would lay there all day if we didn't have beautiful Tennessee Walkers depending on us for food.


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 22, 2012)

Up late again and can't use soap as an excuse.  It's that ME-TV I discovered.   

Dennis, sunrise over water is so uplifting.  I've seen it over Hudson, SF, but not Chesapeake and I would love to.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 22, 2012)

Maythorn said:
			
		

> Up late again and can't use soap as an excuse.  It's that ME-TV I discovered.




Not being much of a TV person   What IS ME-TV?? :?:  :?:


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 22, 2012)

http://metvnetwork.com/  They have Twilight Zone on at night and other neat old shows.  I rarely watch other TV though.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 22, 2012)

Maythorn said:
			
		

> http://metvnetwork.com/  They have Twilight Zone on at night and other neat old shows.  I rarely watch other TV though.



OK   MY husband watches a lot of old shows on the western channel, Gunsmoke, Rawhide, Bonanza...


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 22, 2012)

He might like The Rifleman, too.  Little Mark, the son, was so cute!  I've watched Big Valley and the Mary Tyler Moore show, even saw that they played a bunch of episodes of Combat! on Veteran's Day.  Course I'm sitting with my laptop all the while so I'm never totally transported back in time.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh Yeah!  Those were the good old days


----------



## panzerakc (Jan 2, 2013)

No, not a morning person.  That way from birth, evidently.

Many years ago now, I had a friend spend the night.  This friend, unbeknownst to me, was not only a morning person, but she was a cheerful morning person.

So we got up the next morning.  I'm sitting at the kitchen table like a bear jerked out of hibernation too early, and my friend is bopping around, and she had this chirpy bit going.  Chirp, chirp, chirp.  

After a couple of minutes of this, I fully opened my eyes and told her, "You are my best friend and I love you to death.  But if you don't knock off this Susie Sunshine crap *right now*, I'm going to get all those knives out of that butcher block over there on the counter and stick them in you!"

She laughed, because she knew I was joking.  But she did stop chirping.  

Anita


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Jan 2, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> Up before the alarm, and cheery as a nut!  Which is odd because I usually work nightshift :shock:



I'm the same. I'm never in a bad mood, and I'm especially happy in the morning. I have zero trouble getting out of bed.


----------



## SimplyMadison (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm supposed to be a morning person, but I'm entirely too energetic to be I have to exhaust all my energy at night. I'm normally up around 10 or 10:30, but I also normally don't go to bed until 2 or 3 AM. I'm normally more creative then becaue the house is silent and my creative juices flow like crazy.


----------



## LovelyMalia (Jan 3, 2013)

I used to be a morning person. I miss those days!

Now, with my hormones acting up (PCOS-I'm treating it with herbal supplements, teas, and diet changes) it makes it difficult to get up early and be cheery anymore


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 3, 2013)

I've always been a morning person. I remember being little, getting up in the middle of the night, waking my parents & being told it wasn't time to get up because the sun wasn't up yet. From that point on, if I opened my eyes & saw sunlight, I'd wake everyone by knocking on doors and announcing that the sun was shining! Now that I'm much older & dating a night owl, I tend to sleep later, especially when my sons are on a school break!


----------

